# Blattkarte



## lyoung14

Hey leute-- 
Wie sagt man Blattkarten auf Englisch? Ich bin native English sprecherin, aber gibt es überhaupt eine Übersetzung?
Danke  LG


----------



## elroy

Hallo! Kannst Du uns bitte den Kontext geben? Wo hast Du das Wort gelesen oder gehört?


----------



## lyoung14

elroy said:


> Hallo! Kannst Du uns bitte den Kontext geben? Wo hast Du das Wort gelesen oder gehört?


Hallo! 
z.B. von der Österreichen Alpenverein: "Trotz der Fülle an Tourenplanungs- und Kartenapps – Blattkarten erfreuen sich ungebrochener Beliebtheit. Allein die Auflage der Alpenvereinskarten spricht für sich, 2019 lag sie im Durchschnitt bei über 4700 Exemplaren pro Karte."

Alpenvereinskarten-Die Karten des Alpenvereins - Alpenvereinskarten - Hütten & Touren - Deutscher Alpenverein (DAV)


----------



## elroy

Das sind für mich „road maps“.


----------



## διαφορετικός

lyoung14 said:


> Trotz der Fülle an Tourenplanungs- und Kartenapps – Blattkarten erfreuen sich ungebrochener Beliebtheit


Vermutlich sind hier mit "Blattkarten" auf Papier gedruckte Karten gemeint, als Gegensatz zu Karten, die auf elektronischen Bildschirmen angezeigt werden.


----------



## Alemanita

elroy said:


> Das sind für mich „road maps“


Wären das nicht nur Straßenkarten?
Ich kenne Blattkarten eigentlich nur vom Wandern.


----------



## Hutschi

Hiking map?

However, this does not say that they are made from paper.


----------



## elroy

Alemanita said:


> Wären das nicht nur Straßenkarten?


Für mich funktioniert es für beides. 

Hiking Around Las Vegas, Lake Mead NRA, Boy Scout Canyon Road Map

https://www.apalachicolareserve.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/RoadMap.pdf


----------



## Hutschi

Sind die "Road Maps" immer aus Papier?
Wie wäre es mit "printed road maps"?

Edit: Der erste Link sieht nach einer elektronischen Karte aus. Der zweite zeigt eine auf Papier.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Sind die "Road Maps" immer aus Papier?


Eigentlich schon, aber heute gibt es natürlich alles auch digital! Man würde nur dann „printed“ präzisieren, wenn es kontextbedingt nötig wäre.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, bei Blattkarten ist es kontextbedingt oft nötig. Allerdings reicht es einmal am Anfang.

PS: Blattkarte sagt man auch nur, wenn es kontextbedingt nötig ist.


----------



## lyoung14

elroy said:


> Für mich funktioniert es für beides.
> 
> Hiking Around Las Vegas, Lake Mead NRA, Boy Scout Canyon Road Map
> 
> https://www.apalachicolareserve.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/RoadMap.pdf





Alemanita said:


> Wären das nicht nur Straßenkarten?
> Ich kenne Blattkarten eigentlich nur vom Wandern.


Für mich würden Road maps auf gar kein fall hiking maps sein. Macht das Sinn, lerne noch Deutsch 

Ich denke mit euere Antworte wurde ich: "printed hiking maps" nutzen...


----------



## berndf

lyoung14 said:


> Für mich würden Road maps auf gar kein fall hiking maps sein.


Für mich auch nicht. Hiking maps zeigen auch und besonders Wege, die keine _Straßen_ (_roads_) sind.

To qualify as a _road_, a way should be constructed in such a way that it is usable for some kind of vehicle or at least for horse back riding. This is not what hiking trails are intended for.


----------



## elroy

“road map” is used more broadly in US English.  See the links I shared.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> “road map” is used more broadly in US English.  See the links I shared.


The link you shared *is* a road map and not a hiking map, even if it is used to plan hikes.


----------



## Hutschi

We should consider following:

In # 1
Blattkarten means just "printed maps".
There are several kinds like Faltkarten and others. (I do not know the English word).

Roadmaps as shown in the first link in #8 are called Straßenkarten. (Printed and in electronic form)
The maps in #3 are (gedruckte) Wanderkarten.

I do not know exactly the usage of "roadmaps". They seem to be false friends to Wanderkarten and Straßenkarten, considering elroy's explanation. The term includes both, very unexpected to me comparing the literal translation as Straßenkarten.

PS: Alpenverein: there are also Trekkingkarten as Blattkarten.

Blattkarte - describes the form and material of the map. Literally it is  a page of paper (with a map)

Roadmap etc. describe the content.


----------



## Lhost Vokus

The "Blattschnitt" sheet cut (also called map cut) is the systematic subdivision of a map series into several smaller, more manageable partial maps according to a fixed scheme. Wikipedia: Blattschnitt.

"Blattkarte" is a map, that shows a certain sheet cut.

edit: look also Topografische Karte chapter "Blattbezeichnung".


----------



## Kajjo

lyoung14 said:


> "printed hiking maps" nutzen...


This is meant.


----------



## Demiurg

The US equivalent seems to be "quadrangle".


----------



## anahiseri

*Blattkarte* does not say anything about the content, that is, it may be a hiking map as well as a road map or any other. For me it is clear we are dealing with maps on paper, cardboard, plastic . . . not anything digital. Das ist mir hier ganz klar geworden: Brauchen wir noch Blattkarten?


----------



## Kajjo

Yes, "Blattkarte" soll einfach bedeuten "gedruckt, nicht digital".

So "printed map" would be most accurate. In this context printed hiking maps are meant.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> In this context printed hiking maps are meant.


Yes, this is only clear from the spectfic context here and is not implied by the term _Blattkarte_ itself.


----------



## numerator

"Folding map", perhaps?


----------

